# My 2013 in beans



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Last new year a few people (I think Gary may have been one) had kept all their bags from coffee bought during the year and posted up a picture of them all. I liked the idea and did the same for 2013. There are definitely one or two missing but this should be most of them - actually less than I expected!

Also if any home roasters want 20 or so Hasbean bags for the cost of postage let me know - otherwise they're going in the bin!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a home roaster and down to my last bag. I'd be pleased to take them off your hands! DB


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi DB, I am new to the home roasting scene. Currently I am buying my green beans from Has bean and Rave. Can you recommend any other competitively priced sellers? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sofmonk said:


> Can you recommend any other competitively priced sellers?


Well, I'm currently working my way through a 20kg mixed batch from Bella Barista.

As soon as that lot is gone (and I may just flog some off cheap here to clear the decks) then I will be going back to buying Old Brown Java from Another Coffee. Their prices are competitive (under £20 for 2kg) and they offer free delivery over £50.

I've never had a bad experience dealing with them!

DB


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Hasbean baked bean can is genius.


----------

